# Opened a can of coconut milk.



## Thaicooking (Jul 27, 2009)

I just opened a can of coconut milk, but I used it just some..How can I keep the rest? I afraid it's going to be spoiled soon.  How long can I keep it? Anyone knows?? Please!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 27, 2009)

you can put it in a sealable container in the fridge for serveral days. You can freeze it. THe fats will separate but can be reincorporated when you thaw it.


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Robo!


----------



## LilSarah (Aug 17, 2009)

Coconut milk is great if you want to make a soup. I tried it once and it really tastes delicious.


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2009)

Pina Coladas!


----------



## LilSarah (Aug 18, 2009)

How could I forget Pina Coladas? 

But a coconut milk soup, with tomatoes & chili is really fine as well.


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2009)

Freeze it!  lilsarah had it right, though.  Take a can of chicken broth, add it to the coconut milk, then add your favorite vegetables and thinly slice a chicken breast or toss in some frozen shrimp or whatever.  Add any great fresh herbs you have, and if you like it hot, a chopped chili or some dried chili flakes.  Voila!  You now have a truly great soup.  If you have friends who are totally vegetarian, use veg "stock" (don't like the term, but I'm a bit of a stickler), and the vegetables, and steam some rice (for this I'd use basmati or jasmine, but, really, most won't notice), put a scoop in the middle of the bowl, pour the coconut broth with vegs over it, and you have a gourmet meal!  Go for it


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, pina coladas are generally made with what is called coconut creme (yea, in another life I was a bartender), not coconut milk.  You'd have to add a lot of sugar to make pina coladas from the cooking form of coconut as opposed to the drinks and deserts oriented canned product.


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2009)

I freeze it flat in a ziplock bag. That way I can break off pieces if I just need a little bit.


----------

